# Stay away from Avery Decoys!



## honkytonk999 (Oct 9, 2007)

An associate of mine urged me NOT to purchase any of the AVERY duck and goose decoys as they were manufactured in China. He knew personally from a former employeee at Avery Overseas (their China office) that the factory that made their decoys also used lead-based paint as in the factory that made all the toys for Mattell that are being recalled from China.

He aslo told me that ALL of Avery's products were manufactured in China, and most of them in factories in rather deplorable conditions. They've always had problems with their decoy line, especially its paint. The paint chips away easily, and if your children play with the decoys, they are going to inhale the lead-based paint into their lungs.

Most of us take our kids with us when we go duck or geese hunting, so for the sake of your children, please take this serious matter into consideration and do not purchase Avery decoys anymore.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Kind of a weird first post. :huh:


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Jeez.......I have NO kids! Bring on the Averys......


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Great....you're telling me I shouldn't eat all those paint chips..???? :roll: :lol:

I'm not sure whether to lock this one up now or sit back and watch the fun... :beer:


----------



## rsetty (Dec 5, 2006)

Honkytonk999 - if you would like me to take them off your hands I would be willing to so for free....


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

rsetty said:


> Honkytonk999 - if you would like me to take them off your hands I would be willing to so for free....


Not if I get them first!! :lol:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

China also executed the guy that ran the factory that killed dogs with their food. And the guy that run the Mattel with lead based paint killed himself cause he knew he was SOL. China's goverment does care somewhat and punishes these guys bad I don't think Avery is pulling that stuff still if they ever where. As far as the factories, the less they are paid and worse off the factory the cheaper for us I guess!


----------



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

well everyone knows that lead based paints bring the birds in closer anyways duh


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I hate to see rumors started this way.

See forum rules:



> This forum system is not a venue for personal or private vendetta's. Keep your personal business as just that - personal. This forum is not a venue for the resolution of personal disputes with members or companies.


http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html

Thanks


----------

